# Design flaw?



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Three engineering students were gathered together discussing the possible designers of the human body.
One said, "It was a mechanical engineer. Just look at all the joints."
Another said, "No, it was an electrical engineer. The nervous system has many thousands of electrical connections."
The last said, "Actually it was a civil engineer. Who else would run a toxic waste pipeline through a recreational area?"


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

haha good one 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Good one! :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------

